# Richard Winters



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Fellpony said:


> Have you heard of him ??? What do you think of him.


I have! I love him! :loveshower: Well, I think he is a fantastic horseman and he and his wife and his amazingly talented daughter are very nice people. Love the way his horses are trained and work. 

I attended his All Horsewomen's Retreat one year while he was still in Ojai. And I was fortunate to be able to ride with him a few times at Equine Affaire (when it was still in Pomona). I'm thinking of going to one of his events next year - either the All Horsemens Retreat or the Ride the Ranch both are at the V6 Ranch. Looking forward to going!! Check out his website.

You can't go wrong with Richard's methods.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hadn't heard of him. Just saw one of his videos and liked what I saw. I'll watch some more.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Richard Winters might be the nicest guy I've met among the top trainers (and one of the few whose travel and clinic work hasn't blown up his family). He is a great rider and trainer and his methods are solid. His specialty kind of leans toward cattle work. He will be competing in Road to the Horse again this spring.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

who else is doing RTTH?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> who else is doing RTTH?


Per the website:

*Road to the Horse 2016 Line Up:


Clinton Anderson

Nick Dowers

Richard Winters
*​


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Why don't you use a British dressage rider's videos? I would think that would lean more towards your UK show ring performance style than western riding?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I am ordering 3 of his dvds to work through with Melody over the winter  and see were I am in the spring.... My friend is going to be training with me and video each others progress 

I am looking forward to learning together and improving my horse and my riding too


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea, you! Looking forward to hearing how you like them.


----------



## penylove8 (Feb 2, 2010)

He is a great trainer, I was able to watch a demonstration that he did this year at the horse expo in Pomona and he was fantastic. He explains things in good detail and does so with humor and is very easy to understand. While I was there I saw demonstrations from Pat also which was amazing as well and Clinton Anderson which I believe knows his stuff but he seems a bit rude and was throwing rude comments about particular training methods that he and pat differ on which I thought was extremely unprofessional. If you do decide to go with Richard and his training method he also does programs on red TV


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

kewpalace said:


> Per the website:*Road to the Horse 2016 Line Up:
> 
> 
> Clinton Anderson
> ...


By the way, Nick Dowers won. Richard got the highest score on the first day and finished second. Clinton Anderson has now lost two in a row after being the first back to back winner.

Nick Dowers was the 2013 National Reined Cow Horse Association Snaffle Bit Futurity Open Champion, but I'd never heard of him before this year's event. The comments suggest he made a very strong impression, so I'm looking forward to learning more about him.

Nick Dowers


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Joel Reiter said:


> By the way, Nick Dowers won. Richard got the highest score on the first day and finished second. Clinton Anderson has now lost two in a row after being the first back to back winner.
> 
> Nick Dowers was the 2013 National Reined Cow Horse Association Snaffle Bit Futurity Open Champion, but I'd never heard of him before this year's event. The comments suggest he made a very strong impression, so I'm looking forward to learning more about him.


Yes, I was following it on FB (I was at the Horse Expo), and was excited about Richard's and Nick's preliminary placements ...and while I was rooting for Richard to win, I love that Nick won - gotta give him his props and he's a cow horse guy! But I have to hand it to Richard - he's a gracious reserve champion. I'm sure they were acquainted before, from the cowhorse shows. Nick is well thought of in the NRCHA.

Now, on to next year and Richard's daughter, Sarah, is one of the competitors!! Love her, too. Can't wait!


----------



## alsosusieq2 (Apr 30, 2016)

I've enjoyed watching him, don't think you could go wrong with him. I've been watching Warwick Schiller lately, he's not new he just caught my interest. Both are excellent.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Joel Reiter said:


> By the way, Nick Dowers won. Richard got the highest score on the first day and finished second. Clinton Anderson has now lost two in a row after being the first back to back winner.
> 
> Nick Dowers was the 2013 National Reined Cow Horse Association Snaffle Bit Futurity Open Champion, but I'd never heard of him before this year's event. The comments suggest he made a very strong impression, so I'm looking forward to learning more about him.
> 
> Nick Dowers


He's a cool cat. Makes nice horses and is a good cowboy.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I always got Richard Winters and Richard Caldwell confused ( at least I did when there were no pictures), Then today I found out Richard Caldwell died.


----------



## alsosusieq2 (Apr 30, 2016)

Darn, sorry to hear that 6gunKid. It's been a tough time lately.


----------

